# Has anyone tried ZiwiPeak raw?



## njsmommy (Apr 19, 2016)

Our pet store recently was purchased by Bentley's, and at Good Manners class last week, the store owner gave all of us treat bags with a variety of dog food samples in it. We have been in the process of transitioning Jango from Precise kibble to Primal Raw, but I decided to let him try the samples that we received (they are all high-end dog food formulas). When I gave him the ZiwiPeak today (it was the venison & fish cuisine recipe), he snarfed it down like I couldn't believe! What was interesting to me is that from what I read, it is raw food that is air dried, rather than frozen, which makes it much more transportable for us (we have two teenagers and lots of sporting weekends, so Jango is very accustomed to going with us to all-day tournaments and being fed there). 

I'm just wondering if anyone is familiar with this brand, and if so, what your feedback is?

Thanks!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Scout and Truffles loved the ZiwiPeak beef and venison. Unfortunately it caused them to have loose stools. I did try it for a couple of months, but they continued to have the problem.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

It's a quality food. My dogs liked it, but preferred Stella & Chewy's. Since I have one picky eater, I stick to what he likes. Lola will eat anything anytime anywhere.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I tried Ziwipeak with Leo when he was younger and ran into the loose stool situation as well. Ir was disappointing as he really liked the food. I think it's pretty high in fat which triggered the loose stool issue. Also you feed a tiny portion due to the high caloric density.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I love ZiwiPeak and Emmie never has problems with loose stools. I don't feed it as much anymore because I now feed her Darwin's frozen raw but when traveling or out for the day or when I haven't defrosted food in time, ZiwiPeak is great. It is also good for training treats.


----------



## Chasing Mayzie (Aug 16, 2016)

I haven't tried it, but I have been reading a ton of articles about dog food lately because I am trying to switch Mayzie from Stella and Chewy to an easier and cheaper kibble. I have come across the name ZiwiPeak in several of the articles as a recommended food. So I can't personally vouch for it, but I can tell you what my reading has shown. 

PS: I ordered some Wellness TruFood Baked Blends Natural Grain-Free Dry Raw puppy food. It was cheaper ($14 for 3 pounds) and got 5 stars on the Dog Food Advisor. I hope it works for Mayzie. I got her some of the Wellness Petite Treats too.


----------



## Layla's Mom (Feb 1, 2016)

Yes, I have alternated between Ziwi and Primal with Layla for quite some time. She loves the Ziwi and has done well on it! I will say it is very nutrient dense and high calorie, so you will need to adjust accordingly. She's never had loose stools on it.


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

I've never used ZiwiPeak, but Primal raw does come in a freeze dried formula as well. Our boys get Stella and Chewy's for the most part (along with Fromm or Orijen kibble), but they occasionally get Primal freeze dried, and I love it.


----------



## clackley (Aug 8, 2017)

I don't know that brand of raw but generally, introducing a brand new raw food should be done slowly. Any big change can cause digestive issues temporarily.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Scout and Truffles are extremely picky eaters. I tried ZiwiPeak and they loved it. I was very happy because it made it so much easier. Unfortunately their stools were too loose.


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

Bowie is on his second 48 count Primal Nuggets Frozen Raw bag and absolutely loves it! No stool issues, no needing to slowly transfer from Orijen adult kibble.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*wellness treats*



Chasing Mayzie said:


> PS: I ordered some Wellness TruFood Baked Blends Natural Grain-Free Dry Raw puppy food. It was cheaper ($14 for 3 pounds) and got 5 stars on the Dog Food Advisor. I hope it works for Mayzie. I got her some of the Wellness Petite Treats too.


Beware  - I refer to the Wellness puppy bite treats (and one other type we've tried - we also have the petite treats but haven't opened them yet) as puppy crack. Perry is not super food oriented when it comes to meals, but the minute he sees the wellness treat bag he becomes obsessed! I actually have to take the bag, put it in my lap and crinkle it about 10+ times before he stops breaking his sit and/or lunging at the bag and I can actually open it and give him one. (since he has to be sitting nicely to get a treat)


----------

